# Animal Rights Groups' Bid To Delay Bear Hunt Denied



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Way to go NJ Sportsmen and women! Do not let these ARW's have any relavence whatsoever. We must confront and fight them at every turn, in a unified effort. We must realize they will simply "not go away."

Excellent news.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Are there hunter harassment laws in New Jersey? I suggest you guys carry cell phones and cameras. The Antis do not respect laws or court decisions that are not in their favor.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Just a heads up ARA's from NY are recruiting people to try and foil the hunt!

Link: www.war-online.org

Theres has be something sportsmen and women can do bout this kinda threat? The hunter harrassment law should take care of..right?


----------



## flyfishtn (Oct 31, 2005)

It always amazes me about the Antis...they preach "peace" and life, etc, etc but then you see the site mentioned above they are no wear near that.....
:thumbs_do


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

dbowers said:


> Just a heads up ARA's from NY are recruiting people to try and foil the hunt!
> 
> Link: www.war-online.org
> 
> Theres has be something sportsmen and women can do bout this kinda threat? The hunter harrassment law should take care of..right?


Yes, hunter harrassment laws do take care of this. Bring your cell phone and camera and get these pukes on film and call an ECO immediately. If you need some numbers, let me know, and I will list them here. You will want the law enforcement "hot line" which differs from the standard 800-TIPP-DEC anti-poaching line.


----------

